# Opinion on swearing?



## Giggtysword344 (Feb 6, 2012)

What is your true,uncensored opinion on swearing? And also what is your opinion on children swearing also? Is it bad? Or is it good? I want to know.
They are just words to me so i could care less.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't give no kind of fuck. If I were to put a minimum age on swearing it'd be like...13. They're old enough to know and probably use it anyways. People use it to get their point across a lot, too. So...NO FUCKS GIVEN HERE, BOSS.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 6, 2012)

When done sparingly it makes one appear as an edgy hipster at worst and a laid-back dude at best.

Overdone it makes one appear as a Neanderthal.

Best not to do it at all. (unless you're Deadlyfoez or Andrew Dice Clay, they're grandfathered in so it's ok for them to overcuss  )


----------



## kevan (Feb 6, 2012)

Only time I feel like it is when I mess up bad. But even then I tend not to.


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 6, 2012)

I only swear just to be funny around my friends and when something goes wrong. I "try" my best to not swear around people that are older than me.

But I find it annoying when people swear excessively.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2012)

There's a time and a place for cussing. You have to decided whether or not you want to cuss in certain situations or conversations. Usually on irc I cuss but not profusely and people really don't care. Though I have a friend on a skype group that we all respect enough to not cuss that much at all, as he does not like it.

IRL it's the same thing, some people don't care if you do it, others do.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not one for cussing, though I've had a slip of the tongue a few times in the past. While I don't make a commotion about the average person cussing, I do have a thing about kids cussing. Kids have a way of ingraining into their minds things that they see, hear, etc. and it then becomes a part of them. IMO, a kid (under the care of parents) that cusses is an indication of poor parenting.

_edited for clarification_


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2012)

I swear for emphasis.
There's a big difference between calling someone a moron, and calling them a fucking moron. There's a time and place for everything.

IRL I can't stand kids under 14 swearing. It's just out of place. Plus they never know how to swear properly, making themselves look like morons.
In public though,I can't stand swearing at all. My friend is terrible for this. He swears like a retard no matter where we are. It's so bad. Like when I was in the Nintendo section of Walmart looking for 3DS games with him and he starts swearin' like crazy with a bunch of little girls and their parents beside us. Fuck that was embarrassing.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't even find time in my actual life to drop any kind of cuss word, just find no point. As for people who do cuss, I believe they should keep it at a minimum or they sound kind of dumb.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I'm not one for cussing, though I've had a slip of the tongue a few times in the past. While I don't make a commotion about the average person cussing,* I do have a thing about kids cussing. Kids have a way of ingraining into their minds things that they see, hear, etc. and it then becomes a part of them. IMO, a kid (under the care of parents) that cusses is an indication of poor parenting.*
> 
> _edited for clarification_


This isn't necessarily true. In fact, it's more of the outside influences instead of the parents that really impact little kids. For instance, I started swearing when I was 10 and all of my friends at school did it and my parents never swore in front of me until I was...14 or 15? And it's usually just my mom as my dad doesn't swear at all. So...poor parenting? No, bad influences? Yes.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 6, 2012)

It's just words.

How/When you use them is totally up to you, but should be considered before doing so. Also, it's how the people around you is gonna take it. Theres a lot of words but the meaning behind those words is up to the individual themself...Some see swear words as really bad thing, other just don't give a fuck.

I don't swear IRL as much as i do here, I don't swear around family and especially around the ladies. 

Children shouldn't be swearing, IMO. Well atleast to those much older than them.

When people are adults on the other hand, they can say what ever the fuck they want...


----------



## Geren (Feb 6, 2012)

Like many have said, they are just word. You give them meaning. The good or the bad meaning depends of the user and listener.

For example, here in El Salvador there are words that mean a total diferent thing in other latin american countries. For example "Pendejo" would translate to something like "fucking asshole", but in Costa Rica, it means "you chicken" which it even isn't a true insult. There are more examples like this.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2012)

Words that have a negative connotation are bad words. Try calling your wife a Bitch or your boss an Asshole (to his face) and see what happens.

As far as cursing in general goes... I think that the prohibition on cursing in schools is preparation for the real world. You don't sound very professional if you swear frequently. Dropping the F-Bomb in an interview won't get you hired.


----------



## Majorami (Feb 6, 2012)

It should be used for emphasis on shitty situations.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 6, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not one for cussing, though I've had a slip of the tongue a few times in the past. While I don't make a commotion about the average person cussing,* I do have a thing about kids cussing. Kids have a way of ingraining into their minds things that they see, hear, etc. and it then becomes a part of them. IMO, a kid (under the care of parents) that cusses is an indication of poor parenting.*
> ...



I don't disagree with you about outside influences being greater, and the fact that your parents didn't swear in front of you until that age is, imo, not bad parenting at all. Swearing with your friends is one thing, as kids will be kids, and kids like to have fun. Kids swearing at anyone for no real reason other than because they can is more of what I meant. Dunno if you swore at your parents prior to age 14-15, since you didn't mention it, but there is a difference between controlled swearing and uncontrolled swearing, with the latter being what I am far more concerned about. What I meant about bad parenting is allowing their kids to do what they want, even in front of them like they don't care.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2012)

dont like it than fuck off


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 6, 2012)

I personally don't swear very often unless I'm extremely mad. On the subject of what I think of others using it I personally don't mind when people do, but there's a time and place for everything. There are many people who swear so much they don't know how not to when it comes time to not use it. My brother for one has lost a lot of jobs because he doesn't know how to control his swearing and it just flows out naturally. When you're with your friends or out in public I don't see a problem with it although others might. In a business atmosphere you need to learn to talk respectfully without swearing, unless you work in a job where no one cares.

Edit: Also my opinion on kids swearing is I don't really care. I've heard my daughter who is 11 swear a few times here and there, but I don't see it as a big deal. She doesn't do it at school or in public just around the house and it's not very often. As long as she knows when it's not OK to use that language it's fine with me.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 6, 2012)

My dad has raised me so that, he lets me swear at home but I can't take it too far and not to swear at him (or anyone else unless needed) unless we're messing around. I will never agree if someone says children swearing is based on bad parenting, hell, 90% of the time the parent has no idea the kid swears at all. Oh and I hear 8 year olds swearing, it just spreads around,1 little kid swears because they heard a teenager say it, then the others pick it up. It's a bit like a cycle. I do say though when you have little kids swearing at you, it's quite disturbing.





syko5150 said:


> I personally don't swear very often unless I'm extremely mad. On the subject of what I think of others using it I personally don't mind when people do, but there's a time and place for everything. There are many people who swear so much they don't know how not to when it comes time to not use it. My brother for one has lost a lot of jobs because he doesn't know how to control his swearing and it just flows out naturally. When you're with your friends or out in public I don't see a problem with it although others might. In a business atmosphere you need to learn to talk respectfully without swearing, unless you work in a job where no one cares.
> 
> Edit: Also my opinion on kids swearing is I don't really care. I've heard my daughter who is 11 swear a few times here and there, but I don't see it as a big deal. *She doesn't do it at school or in public* just around the house and it's not very often. As long as she knows when it's not OK to use that language it's fine with me.


How do you know she doesn't swear at school? I don't mean to sound disrespectful but even though she is your daughter, if she tells you she doesn't swear at school, I'd highly doubt it. It's like I said, 1 kid picks it up, (Daughter) and spreads it to the other kids, then they all know it, but don't know when to use it.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 6, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> My dad has raised me so that, he lets me swear at home but I can't take it too far and not to swear at him (or anyone else unless needed) unless we're messing around. I will never agree if someone says children swearing is based on bad parenting, hell, 90% of the time the parent has no idea the kid swears at all. Oh and I hear 8 year olds swearing, it just spreads around,1 little kid swears because they heard a teenager say it, then the others pick it up. It's a bit like a cycle. I do say though when you have little kids swearing at you, it's quite disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she goes to private school I would never hear the end of it if any faculty at the school overheard her.


----------



## s4mid4re (Feb 6, 2012)

I try to refrain from swearing (I even try using alternatives when I'm about to swear in my mind/to myself... It's weird, but I guess it's a morality problem). I do tend to swear over the Internet, but it's usually done so jokingly and not to insult anybody.

In all of honesty, I can be tolerant over words like sh*t or idiot (especially if they're used in a joking/non-insulting manner), but there's really _no_ reason for anybody to say "Son of a b*tch" or "r*tard" or "f*uck you" to anybody else. Really, what's the point of using them? The only excuse reason I can think of is to "get the point across." Surely, it does get the point across, but there are _better_ ways to "get the point across" without using those disgusting expressions.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone can swear whenever, whenever, because when they learn it they learn it.
/end.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 6, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> "r*tard"


is a swearword? since when?

as for my opinion, I'm a bit neutral on it. In certain situations, swearing can get you in a heap of trouble. At other times, it just feels necessary. Emphasis, my dear Watson.


----------



## prowler (Feb 6, 2012)

I swear often, it's weird actually. I can control my swearing without thinking around family and people who I shouldn't swear in front of but around friends and/or people my age, I swear uncontrollably.

People who do get offended by these words need to calmly fuck off.


----------



## emigre (Feb 6, 2012)

I believe swearing is wonderful. There are not many things more beautiful than the use of the word 'fuck' in the right environment.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 6, 2012)

I swear habitually but can control it in the presence of children and/or ladies.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't like it myself, and I don't.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

I try to limit myself from swearing, because it might get me into the habit of saying it a lot. I might accidentally blurt out one of the swear words in front of someone.
But I do swear, but not too often.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2012)

Being a carpenter I _can_ work in vulgarity as though it were an art form. 
But those who swear all the time lessen the effect of the words. (Including the anesthetic effects)
So most of the time those phrases are saved for special occasions. 

Besides the fact that it's difficult to take somebody seriously when every other word from their mouth is of the four-letter variety.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Swearing is underated these days


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 7, 2012)

I rather dislike swearing, however I have no problems with swearing a bit in english, like fuck, damn and shit, not really heavy, but I don't say others.
And in my native language I never swear to begin with.


----------



## Midna (Feb 7, 2012)

To swear is to use certain words that society has for some reason deemed worse than others. It has nothing to do with what the words mean, they are just "bad". Consider:

Shit is a bad word. Faeces is not.
Fuck is a bad word. Sex is not.
Ass is a bad word. Butt is not.

I could go on but for some reason i have been trained to be adverse to using words like these. Stuff like damn and hell actually does, or used to have some meaning though.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2012)

NOBODY GIVES A FUCK.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 7, 2012)

Like others have said. There is a time and a place.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 7, 2012)

Swearing has been proven to reduce pain, I only swear when I hurt myself or I'm scared.
http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/04/18/wtf-study-shows-swearing-reduces-pain/


----------



## Devin (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't swear at all. I have once, written one out when I was extremely angry but other than that. Nothing. I don't care much for it. I don't mind other people swearing, but I personally do not.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 7, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Swearing has been proven to reduce pain, I only swear when I hurt myself or I'm scared.
> http://newsfeed.time...g-reduces-pain/





> The results showed that volunteers were able to keep their arms in the icy water longer when they were swearing than they could when they were uttering the harmless word.



They were too focused on what cuss word to use next than on the pain. They mentally detached their nerves because swearing took too much brain power.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2012)

I tend to swear quite alot tbh.
However with a baby in the house I've had to limit the amount of swearing I do for the last year. :/

With my friends though I'm like: "bitch, fuck, shit, piss" etc.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 7, 2012)

I swear. I don't care what others think of me when they hear it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate it and its very immature.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 7, 2012)

Personally I try not to swear online.


----------



## wasim (Feb 7, 2012)

I tend to swear only when i'm with my friends.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm OK with it.
I won't lie, I say a lot of shit in front of people, and I'm not afraid of it.
But honestly, I would like swear words to stay "banned" so I can feel cool when I say them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck that shit swearing is awesome.

Although I mainly keep the trucker mouth for the forums, in real life I'm usually much more tone outside of a few occasions where I'm with friends.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 7, 2012)

meh if they don't swear to me or my family i'm ok with it....
I only swear when i'm mad...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2012)

If you want to hang with us, I don't want to hear you cuss.



Honestly, I have no problem with swearing. They're just words you use to add emphasis, which better communicates what you're trying to convey (Frustration especially). Now of course there are limits and they have their place; I avoid swearing in front of small children or in any professional setting, but that's just common sense.

Other than that, though, there's really no harm in them.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2012)

I swear at times of pain, anger, surprise, and fear. I swear for emphasis and with my friends. I get embarassed when I accidentally swear around my family. I have no problem with it. If I did, I'd have a problem with me. What I do have a problem with is children swearing. They don't understand the time and place for it, and it is a clear sign of poor parenting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Everything is good in moderation - swearwords are an integral part of every language and they deserve to be remembered and used, not in a lowly but rather a crafty manner. Besides, what else can you say when you stubbed a toe or hit your head againts something if not "Fuuuu!!!"?


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 7, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I swear for emphasis.
> There's a big difference between calling someone a moron, and calling them a fucking moron. There's a time and place for everything.
> 
> IRL I can't stand kids under 14 swearing. It's just out of place. Plus they never know how to swear properly, making themselves look like morons.
> In public though,I can't stand swearing at all. My friend is terrible for this. He swears like a retard no matter where we are. It's so bad. Like when I was in the Nintendo section of Walmart looking for 3DS games with him and he starts swearin' like crazy with a bunch of little girls and their parents beside us. Fuck that was embarrassing.




I'm 14 now, and I've started swearing when I was about 10.. My parents don't know about it, as I never cuss around my little sister or my parents. I often cuss on online games and such, but not excessively, and it's usually to joke around, or sometimes vent my rage, as I can be quite competitive. I don't think it's a really good habit. Alot of my classmates (notice how I didn't say "friends") cuss quite alot, and they often make no sense at all.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Feb 7, 2012)

Geren said:


> Like many have said, they are just word. You give them meaning. The good or the bad meaning depends of the user and listener.
> 
> For example, here in El Salvador there are words that mean a total diferent thing in other latin american countries. For example "Pendejo" would translate to something like "fucking asshole", but in Costa Rica, it means "you chicken" which it even isn't a true insult. There are more examples like this.



From what my Mexican friends tell me "baka" means cow in Spanish. It means moron in Japanese...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Besides the fact that it's difficult to take somebody seriously when every other word from their mouth is _of the four-letter variety._


Just what I had been thinking.



...



Spoiler



Belgium.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and also another interesting analogy of swearing by Stephen Fry,


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 8, 2012)

The only reason why words have negative connotations to them is because WE give them negative connotations.

The reason why people have these negative connotations of these words is because either:
Their parents beat the shit out of them for saying them
Their parents told them how bad it is to say these words
They are easily influenced by the people around them (who to fall in one of these three categories).

The families who try and restrict the words their children hear are broken.
That's like trying to hide the fact that when you grow up you are going to have to take care of yourself.
That's like trying to hide the fact that when you drive, you use gas. What eventually happens? You have to pay for the gas.
Parents who hide these offensive words and restricts them from their kids encourage the negative connotations associated with the words.

Lastly, above all else, people who get offended when other people cuss and tell them not to cuss... can just choke on a carrot.
The word is offensive not by the person saying it, but by the person hearing it. It's not their responsibility to baby other people's opinions.
Without further ado... fuck bitch ass ...


---
I'm going to be honest. The joy people get from cussing is mainly because that negative connotations exist with it.


----------



## nando (Feb 8, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> The only reason why words have negative connotations to them is because WE give them negative connotations.
> 
> The reason why people have these negative connotations of these words is because either:
> Their parents beat the shit out of them for saying them
> ...




so you are saying i should let my son say [censored] and fuck as long as he thinks they are nice things to say?


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 8, 2012)

nando said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason why words have negative connotations to them is because WE give them negative connotations.
> ...




If you had read anything I just said, I said the reason why your son is going to grow up believing those words are offensive is because you probably would beat the shit out of him for saying it. What does fuck mean? What is so bad about it?

fucking brainwashed people... They are just words that you distorted and gave them bad meaning. It's people like you who keep the negative connotations attached to the word.

---

While I'm on the subject, lets make "Nando" to be an offensive word.

Your flashing off "Nando" everytime you post. So what ... I haven't brainwashed all of GBAtemp to also see that "Nando" is an offensive word. But you wouldn't change your username for other people's expense especially mine because I'm going to get offended everytime I read your name. That's how offensive words should be. You shouldn't have to watch the fucking words you say for other people's expenses. Yet, our little brainwashed society is willing to crucify people who are going against the majority. Because of that, your son should not cuss because of flaws with society, not because the word is offensive/

---
Read my last 100 posts, you will see that very rarely I have ever used words you would consider offensive. The only reason why I would want to use offensive words in the first place is because people like you gave it a significant meaning. Without a negative connotation to fuck, I would have no reason to post it. So, why I do believe offensive words should not be offensive, I also thank people like you for giving me the joy to express my words appropriately. And that, I will thank your post.


----------



## nando (Feb 8, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Zetta_x said:
> ...



one person doesn't get to decide if a word is offensive and many words have literal meanings for example "i am going to [censored] you in the ASS" has a very literal meaning that has nothing to do with bad connotations


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 8, 2012)

Even in your example, ass isn't the offensive word. I can replace any word with the one you put [censored] and it can still be equally offensive. It's not even offensive... or at least my girlfriend doesn't see it as offensive.

Then how many people it takes to claim to make it offensive is an opinion in itself. It would be almost impossible to explain, but I'll attempt to explain it in one sentence.

What makes the majority better than the minority - opinions.

That's all I have to say on the topic. I have two laptops sitting on my desk that need looking at AND I have to build a SAS code to generate lorenz curves AND a pile of partial differential equation sitting on my desk. If what I said has not convinced you otherwise, we are both wasting our time.


----------



## nando (Feb 8, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Even in your example, ass isn't the offensive word. I can replace any word with the one you put [censored] and it can still be equally offensive. It's not even offensive... or at least my girlfriend doesn't see it as offensive.




that's because your girlfriend would be what we call a [censored]


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 8, 2012)

I personally don't swear myself, but that's because I find it quite unattractive when girls swear (excessively at least). I tolerate it because I think it's okay to use in certain circumstances. I get really annoyed if someone cusses every other word though. Like, swearing loses it's purpose when it's tossed around like common words.


----------



## stab244 (Feb 8, 2012)

Like Zetta (not trying to create factions here...) I believe that words have the meaning that we give them. Those cuss words that we were all told not to say are only that way because someone has made them to mean that. That being said, there is a time and place to express your anger and there also inappropriate ones. Just because they do have those meanings doesn't mean that they have to used. Hell, you might as well make up your own swear word that you can use. No one else would know that your swearing. 

To end this post, a quote from Shakespeare: "Nothing is good or evil but the mind makes it so." Okay so it wasn't really Shakespeare but from one of his plays. Either way this pretty much sums up this post.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

stab244 said:


> To end this post, a quote from Shakespeare: "Nothing is good or evil but the mind makes it so." Okay so it wasn't really Shakespeare but from one of his plays. Either way this pretty much sums up this post.



A fuck by any other name would still be fucking great.



Zetta_x said:


> While I'm on the subject, lets make "Nando" to be an offensive word.



Added to the word filter.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> > To end this post, a quote from Shakespeare: "Nothing is good or evil but the mind makes it so." Okay so it wasn't really Shakespeare but from one of his plays. Either way this pretty much sums up this post.
> ...


What's the word filter? This thread is fucking bursting with fresh opinions.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 8, 2012)

My daughter informed me that her school has added new curse words to their banned word list.

The list now includes...
Stupid
Retarded
Sucks

Ironically, those were the same words I used to describe the new list.


----------



## stab244 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> > To end this post, a quote from Shakespeare: "Nothing is good or evil but the mind makes it so." Okay so it wasn't really Shakespeare but from one of his plays. Either way this pretty much sums up this post.
> ...



Exactly why we make new swear words. 

Also as a test,  [CENSORED].


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm surprised, I thought I was completely alone on this. I don't like swearing at all.



Foxi4 said:


> Everything is good in moderation - swearwords are an integral part of every language and they deserve to be remembered and used, not in a lowly but rather a crafty manner. Besides, what else can you say when you stubbed a toe or hit your head againts something if not "Fuuuu!!!"?


Everything? Everything is good in moderation? You should watch what you say... (heh, pun). Disease, murder, bullying, hypocrisy, corruption etc... etc... those all fall under "everything". Are they good in moderation as well? Some things are just no good.

And you can just say "ouch". :/


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 8, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> My daughter informed me that her school has added new curse words to their banned word list.
> 
> The list now includes...
> Stupid
> ...



Retarded makes sense.
They'll never ban stupid or sucks. They'd suspend half the boys and several girls if they did.
Good ol' schools pretending they can do things like that.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 8, 2012)

This leads to the question, why are we trying to unbalance reality? Life is supposed to be balanced, we can't just give everybody what makes them happy as that destroys the natural events in reality. 

I say this because the topic seems to move off from why words are offensive to let me try to offend people with words.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 8, 2012)

[yt]vAga4TV746k[/yt]

More often than not, it's the way the words are used.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 8, 2012)

I rarely cuss in public, but do so regularly around family and friends, even my kids. The kids know what words not to use, and they have cuss words of their own. Even dang is a cuss word, especially for kids. The key thing is to adjust your words depending on company and place. My boys know never to use the word "God" around their grandmother for example, since she's a Christian. They also know some words are reserved for teens/adults, like fuck. They can use frak in it's place though, I got no problem with that.


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 8, 2012)

i rarely curs, but my opinion is this.
words are words. 
where did curse words come from anyway? & who's idea was it to take a few words & group them into being bad?
seems they just appeared out of the blue & people just don't want those words so there labeled as curs words or something.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 8, 2012)

I tend to swear excessively. I drop the "F" Bomb when I am talking normally.


----------



## mameks (Feb 8, 2012)

I seriously couldn't care less.
It's become part of who I am, and people don't care if I swear.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm on the subject, lets make "Nando" to be an offensive word.
> ...


In the UK, fuzzy kittens's is a very nice chain of restaurants.

fuzzy kittens fuzzy kittens fuzzy kittens


IBNobody said:


> My daughter informed me that her school has added new curse words to their banned word list.
> 
> The list now includes...
> Stupid
> ...


That's a retarded list; that sucks for her stupid school.

Really, those terms are fine; even retarded is a technical term, whether applying to an inhibited or impeded property or quality, or even when referring to mental retardation itself. Sure, it may not be a tactful choice of word if you're talking to someone who is genuinely retarded somehow, but it's still acceptable to me.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2012)

shlong said:


> I seriously couldn't care less.
> It's become part of who I am, and people don't care if I swear.


Care to swear, or swear to care. YOU decide.!


----------



## mameks (Feb 8, 2012)

I swear I don't care if people swear 

No but seriously.

I guess if it's out of place then I'm against it, but in all honesty if it's just everyday shit like here, then...je m'en fou ┐('～`；)┌


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2012)

I would argue that retarded has taken on a new denotation. People say it not to imply mental disability but to imply stupidity.

Probably a stupid parallel, but there was an episode of South Park about the word "fag". They called the moron bikers in town "fags" only to get into trouble. When asked what a "fag" was, they said it was the bikers and never related the word to the gay population. In turn, the gay population actually supported the boys and started a campaign to change the definition of "fag" to meaning "loud, obnoxious bikers". Retarded has taken a similar route. I'll be honest, I use it a lot (if you couldn't tell) but I never mean any offense to the mentally challenged. I hear people say it all the time but I know they'd never use it as an insult towards the mentally challenged either.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 9, 2012)

I think that swear words are over-used to the extent that they have lost their meanings.
I hate it when kids swear in front of adults.
I rarely swear, but I'm not too against it, only when someone uses swears all the time..
Oh and I get the occasional urge to murder twelve year olds that swear their ass off 

Why do i always edit my posts 2 seconds after a submit it :|


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I would argue that retarded has taken on a new denotation. People say it not to imply mental disability but to imply stupidity.



Plus, the same thing has already happened to "idiot" and "moron". Like retarded, they used to refer to the mentally challenged until the meaning eventually evolved to describe just stupidity. It just goes to show the evolution of our language in action.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2012)

There's spastic too; that started as a medical term, I believe.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I swear too much.
Kids shouldn't swear, it's not funny and honestly I don't think it benefits them in any way.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I swear to god that I will sleep within 10 minutes. No problem there,


----------

